# ( برنامج إسقاط النقاط وعمل كنتور وكذلك رسم المقاطع وحساب الكميات )



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
عفواً أخواني الزملاء على رأس الموضوع فهو ليس تكبُر وإنما للفت النظر والدخول في هذا الموضوع.
لا أطيل عليكم
سوف أقدم لكم اليوم طبق من ذهب ( برنامج إسقاط النقاط وعمل كنتور وكذلك رسم المقاطع وحساب الكميات ) برنامج روعة. وحجمة خيالي لا يتعدى 2م.

إن شاء الله يستفيد منه الأخوة الزملاء . وأنا بصدد عمل كورس للبرنامج من طقطق للسلام عليكم .

تحياتي / أخوكم : شوقي 

لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## السندباد المساحي (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي شوقي


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي السندباد لطالما عهدتك سباقاً إلى ردودك الجميلة لك مني أجمل التحية


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر. (21 يونيو 2011)

جاري التحميل ...
وجزاك الله خيراً ...


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

*خطوات التحميل*

أتبع هذه الصور في المرفقات.

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## المقترب (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وفى انتظار الشرح


----------



## mostafammy (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## raider_1 (22 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك حبيبي
فعلا رائع 

ربنا يجازيك عنا كل الخير


----------



## ثعيلي (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي ريدر على الثناء الحسن وإن شاء الله أكون عند حُسن ظنكم


----------



## houssamfansah (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ثعيلي (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## العباده (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Civil Er.M (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## Eng Delta (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ثعيلي (22 يونيو 2011)

أشكركم من صميم قلبي على الردود الجميلة


----------



## عاشق الهيدروليك (22 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك*


----------



## علي فؤاد (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## e_ m (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر علي 86 (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ثعيلي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم أجمعين.


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ثعيلي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررر أخ علي


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## ثعيلي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي يعقوب


----------



## الرباطي (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكووور ربنا يبارك فيك ويبلغنا جميعا شهر رمضان


----------



## ثعيلي (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي الرباطي


----------



## osssama (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير
الى الامام دائماً


----------



## osssama (9 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا

اذا ممكن ملف تعليمي (شرح فديو او كتاب ) للبرنامج لتتم الفائدة وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ثعيلي (9 يوليو 2011)

أخي قاسم الكيميائي في البرنامج ملف help بإستطاعتك قرائته وعموماُ إن شاء الله سوف أقوم بتحضير دروس شاملة للبرنامج لكن أنا الآن أقوم بتحضير برناااااااااااامج طرقات متكامل من الألف إلى الياء وأنا بصدد تنزيلة قريباً إن شاء الله. فبعد الإنتهاء من البرنامج سأقوم بتنزل جميع ملفات الشرح للدروس التي حملتها للمنتدى شاكراً من ربي أن يتقبل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجه الكريم.
وشهر كريم علينا وعليكم وعلى أمة محمد أجمعين.


----------



## zxzx_0007 (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لتعاونك


----------



## noor-noor (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## ثعيلي (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## اكرم جبار (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا نحن بانتظار ابداعك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## ezy_sh (13 يوليو 2011)

خوفت من العنوان


----------



## hamzasirri (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يوسع رزقك


----------



## ثعيلي (14 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي حمزة وبارك الله فيك على الرد الجميل


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (14 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## مهند منذر (15 يوليو 2011)

عاشت الايادي انتظر منك الكورس


----------



## الكوتش 2000 (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك جزاك الله خير


----------



## حماده النجم (13 أغسطس 2011)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## سفين البغدادي (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله في مسعاك لافادة اخوتك المهندسين 
كثر الله من امثالك


----------



## ياسر سالمان (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً اخى الثعلى بارك الله فيك
جارى التنزيل والتجربة


----------



## محمد حسن محمدي (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وفي انتظار الشرح


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي شوقي وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## ربيع جمعه (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## metkal (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل وانا ممتن منك جداااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله لك....


----------



## yga (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (15 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر يا غالى تم التحميل 
والقائمة تعمل بنجاح على اتوكاد 2008 ولكن اريد الشرح للبرنامج


----------



## محمد احمد الحسين55 (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel104 (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكور ، كلك زوق ، جعله الله في صحيفتك


----------



## لهون لهونى (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## يوسف ابو سليم (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (1 فبراير 2013)

*رد: أتحداك ما تدخل؟*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قطامش (1 فبراير 2013)

*رد: أتحداك ما تدخل؟*

شكرا اخى فى الله شوقى وشوقى اليك يا شوقى


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: أتحداك ما تدخل؟*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 يونيو 2013)

*رد: أتحداك ما تدخل؟*

جزيل الشكر لك تم التحميل وجاري الأطلاع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## محمد الفجال (12 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## adel nageeb (28 سبتمبر 2014)

يا جماعة يا ريت اللى يعرف فى البرنامج ده يشرحلنا بالتفصيل عمل حشاب للكميات عشان مافهمتش حاجة منه


----------



## bas1977 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kamel2103 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنت بخير
​


----------



## SAHMT (27 يوليو 2021)

الحق يقال

عمل مشكور عليه

فقط الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 أغسطس 2021)

بارك الله فيك في مجهودك


----------



## مهندس:فهيم القدسي (15 نوفمبر 2021)

بارك الله فيك 
و جزيت خيراً


----------

